# Fischfrikadellen von Brassen



## Irish-Fisher (4. August 2006)

*Fischfrikadellen aus Brassen*

*Zutaten für 4 Personen:*
4 Brassen a ca. 500 g 
150 g Schweinebauch
3-4 Zwiebeln
3 Eier
Paniermehl
1-2 Knoblauchzehen
Pfeffer
Salz
Küchenkräuter (Petersilie, Dill)
Pflanzenöl zum Braten (z.B. Diestelöl o.a.)
Die geschuppten und sauber ausgenommenen Brassen zunächst dämpfen oder kurz abkochen und danach die Haut und die groben Gräten entfernen. Das Fischfleisch und den Schweinebauch durch den Fleischwolf drehen, bei Bedarf zweimal. Die fein gewürfelten Zwiebeln, Paniermehl, Eier, Pfeffer, Salz und Küchengewürze zugeben und dann alles gut durchkneten. Von der Masse nach Belieben große Frikadellen formen und panieren. Die Frikadellen in einer Pfanne in Pflanzenöl braten. Wenn man sie während des Bratens mit dem Bratöl begießt, werden sie saftiger.  
Rohe Fischfrikadellen von fangfrischen Brassen eignen sich bestens zum Einfrieren. Sie können im gefrorenen Zustand in das Bratöl eingelegt werden, brauchen dann aber etwas länger bis sie durchgebraten sind.  
Zu den Fischfrikadellen passen Brat- oder Salzkartoffeln, Kartoffelsalat und grüner Salat. Sie können auch ohne großen Aufwand mit einem Brötchen und Senf gegessen werden.

Greez Irish-Fisher


----------



## dacor (4. August 2006)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen von Brassen*

danke! jetzt weiss ich endlich was mit diesem ......fisch anzufangen


----------



## Zanderfänger (4. August 2006)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen von Brassen*

Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor! |kopfkrat

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=81896


----------

